# Red dots on screen



## mrgeorgedude

So recently my computer has started getting this weird problem where red dots show up on the screen. It pretty much on happens in dark spots or black but almost always shows up for videos (which can be annoying since there are quite a few dots)

So is this type of thing a monitor problem (its kinda cheap and its flat screen but only like a month old) or is it the video card or something CPU related (my rig is in my signature)

If any help thanks


----------



## oscaryu1

Try taking a look at the temps first...


----------



## lanpartiercarter

broken pixels


----------



## Interested

yea, sounds like dead pixels....


----------



## ThatGuy16

If its a LCD, they might be stuck. 90% of the time you can "rub" it out, by taking your finger and pressing and rubbing firmly over the red pixel(s). Of course dont push too hard


----------



## oscaryu1

Continuing ThatGuy16's statement: Or else you'll form pressure spots. You can also try to flash a bunch of different colors really quickly.. That's another way of getting the pixels back to life. Rubbing is best though, and it has always worked for me.


----------



## mrgeorgedude

Ok thanks and its not like ALWAYS there it just seems like when i keep my comp on for a few hours or more then it starts to happen more. Right now its fine so i cant try that out but ill be sure to when it does


----------



## hpi

someone might be mad for your pc's energy consumption and positioned himself with a sniper outside your window ready to shoot out that screen whenever he deems appropriate.

on topic, doesn't sound like dead pixels then according to your above post.


----------



## meanman

i also found tapping the dots very gently time turning the screen of and on works,
but i always thought these dots were there all the time not just sometimes?


----------



## fortyways

Dead pixels are permanently black and can't be fixed. Stuck pixels can be red or blue or other colors, rarely. Hot pixels are white. Stuck pixels only show up when the screen is a certain color so you could in theory have a bunch of stuck red pixels that you only notice when you watch a movie.

Exactly how many red spots are there?


----------



## oscaryu1

fortyways said:


> Dead pixels are permanently black and can't be fixed. Stuck pixels can be red or blue or other colors, rarely. Hot pixels are white. Stuck pixels only show up when the screen is a certain color so you could in theory have a bunch of stuck red pixels that you only notice when you watch a movie.
> 
> Exactly how many red spots are there?



Well right now we can determine that he has a LCD... and the pixels are not dead... 



> Right now its fine


----------



## mrgeorgedude

To answer how many dots...too many to count. but more show up when the screen gets darker


----------

